
Jaiku Tips the Tuna? - bootload
http://ross.typepad.com/blog/2007/04/jaiku_tips_the_.html
======
bootload
_'... Leo Laporte jumped ship from Twitter to Jaiku, his 4,000 followers
followed. ...'_

Interesting thought. You build a company on relationships and the key
influencer's leave and your user base is eroded. So just who is Jaiku?

I ran into Jaiku [0] after listening to Bruce Stirling. Bruce is a science
fiction writer, appeared on the first cover of Wired and writes in his blog,
_beyond the beyond_ [1]. But I think he's a better orator than writer.
Listening to a talk he gave at SWSX on ITConverstions [2], i found out about
things like _spimes_ , why the _'disembodied head of Alan Turing'_ would be
beaten by google and Thinklinks.

Thinklinks [3] allow you to locate physical things by a unique id on the
Internet. The creator of Thinglinks is none other than Ulla-Maaria Mutanen
[4], the other half of Jaiku creator, Jyri Engestrom [5].

What I've tried to demonstrate is the connected nature of communities. Any
service that tries to harness their power of connections can be just as easily
burnt. This episode shows demonstrates to me there is less loyalty to services
than the social network you inhabit.

ps: news.yc can't handle unicode.

Reference

[0] Jaiku, Helsinki based , shared presence startup, 'About'

<http://jaiku.com/about>

[1] Wired, Bruce Strirling blog, 'beyond the beyond'

<http://blog.wired.com/sterling/>

[2] ITConversations, 'Bruce Stirling, The Internet of Things, 58m, 26.4 mb,
2006MAR06'

<http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail717.html>

[3] Thinklink, 'locate physical things by computers. My first thinglink a
barcode has the thinglink of 499KCH

<http://thinglink.org/thing:499KCH>

[4] Ulla-Maaria Mutanen, 'Hobby Pricesss, craft website. Where craft meets
geek'

<http://hobbyprincess.com/>

[6] Jyri Engestrom, 'Co creator of Jaiku'

<http://www.zengestrom.com/>

